

Judicious Use of Shitty Code - davidbarker
http://blog.jaredsinclair.com/post/123277602945/judicious-use-of-shitty-code

======
Gigablah
Here's another dirty little secret: the main reason writing "clean" code takes
significantly more time than writing "shitty" code is because you have to
unlearn all the crappy practices you've picked up. And please don't conflate
clean code with overengineering.

------
greydius
This is a good example of why many people don't consider "software
engineering" a real discipline.

~~~
bibinou
to be fair, he's actually a trained nurse.

------
modarts
Seems like a lot of justification for being sloppy

~~~
mnort9
Yea I agree. It's not that much more effort to clean things up and it will
save you time later.

Not sure why the author thinks writing clean code is some form of premature
optimization.

